# Some advice, please?



## AhoyArielle (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello.  I'm a senior from the San Francisco Bay Area and about to begin applying for colleges.  Like many, I'm pretty freaked out and unsure of what schools I should apply to.  

My top schools are:
1. Chapman
2. UCLA
3. USC

I have a 3.651 unweighted GPA, 3.930 weighted.  I'm ranked 57 of 557, making me in the top 10 percentile.  

SAT scores:
Math- 570
Reading- 650
Writing- 730

Subject Tests:
US History- 710
Literature- 700

I've taken honors English and History classes throughout high school, and since junior year, I've taken AP US History (passed the test w/ a 4) and AP Statistics (failed the test w/ a 2).  This year, I'm taking AP Literature and AP Government.  

I've geared a lot of my classes over the past few years towards the majors I'm interested in: film and journalism.  So I've taken Journalism for two years, and I'm Editor-in-chief of my school newspaper.  I've also taken Video Production and Photography, and this year I'm taking Advanced Video Production and Exploring Film.  

I've played competitive soccer for the past 7 years, and I danced competitively for many years as well.  I also have work experience, as I've tutored kids two summers in a row, as well as work at a local deli/cafe.  Also, my films have won awards inside and outside of school.   

I have no volunteer experience, and I wasn't very involved in my school, since I didn't do any clubs or anything like that.  I played for my schools freshmen soccer team, but that's about it.  Since I've become Editor-in-chief of my school newspaper this year, I've finally started getting a bit more involved;  I'm pretty much forced to.

I really love Chapman, since it's small and not, like USC, in a scary location.  But I want to minor in journalism, and their program isn't particularly great like UCLA's or USC's.  Can I even minor in something outside of the Dodge school at Chapman anyway?  I get the impression that it's almost an entirely separate school within Chapman.  Also, moving to LA kinda freaks me out.  I love the Bay Area and I really don't want to leave, but I know all the best film schools are down south and I will have more opportunities there.

Financial aid is pretty much the most important thing right now.  My dad makes too much money for me to be really considered, but he's been laid off three times in the past four or so years (that's Silicon Valley for ya).  Last year he was unemployed for something like five months, and my brother who just went to San Jose State wasn't considered for any aid with his FAFSA, because my dad had to sell a bunch of stocks to help us, you know, LIVE.  FAFSA said that my family could afford to pay $20,000 a year for my brothers college, which might work if they want my family living on the streets.  Hopefully they expect less of us next year when I fill out my FAFSA, especially since the economy is scary as hell right now.

So with all that information in mind, what schools do you think I could get into and what schools do you think would be best for me?

I know this is a crazy long post, but I just really need advice from people who actually know what they're talking about.  My counselors can tell me a lot about UC Berkeley but not a lot about film schools.


----------



## MichaelJM (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks like you have a very good resume.

You can minor in something outside of Dodge.  I'm minoring in Music and majoring in Film Production for example.  I don't know anything about the journalism program at Chapman.  There is a Minor in Broadcast Journalism but this is a part of the Dodge College as well.  If you major in Film Production, you can minor in Broadcast Journalism.

However, you are interested in Journalism, and this is Broadcast Journalism.  I'm not sure Chapman would be what you are looking for.  You can learn more about what Chapman offers by looking at their course catalog.

Dodge College is as separate a school at Chapman as the Music School, or the Law School.  It's just a division of the university focusing on Film and Television.

I understand your financial aid difficulties.  I went through the same thing.  Unfortunately the FAFSA doesn't take everything into account.  As a note, when you apply to Chapman you are automatically considered for scholarships.

Now, when I was applying for schools two years ago, I considered UCLA. However, I noticed that if I wanted to pursue film as a major I would have to apply to the program as a sophomore.  In other words, I would not be guaranteed admission to the film school if I went to UCLA.  I don't want this to discourage you, because it might have changed, and you can find out how competitive it really is.

Good luck in your search!

Michael


----------



## AhoyArielle (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot! :]

I'm definitely going to apply to Chapman, and I really need to get down there and tour.  I noticed that they don't have journalism as a minor, since journalism is only a program of study within the english major.  But for journalism, you really don't need to actually study it to be successful at it- just like film.  I could take a couple journalism classes, but the important part is experience.  So I might just minor in english and work for the school newspaper.  I just want to have something to fall back on if I don't get so lucky with film. 

I know that at UCLA you don't get to apply for the film program until sophomore year. It's just that since UCLA is a UC, it's a bit more affordable.  That's really the only reason I put UCLA on that list.

Any tips on the Chapman application process?


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 27, 2008)

Michael, can you specify what you mean by "same discipline?" For example, would it be hard to double major in Film Production/ Public Relations and Advertising? I understand that both majors are in Dodge College, but I doubt that they share many core classes...


----------



## MichaelJM (Sep 28, 2008)

According to Chapman's catalog, a minor, "must be completed in a discipline outside the student's major.  A minimum of 18 credits, 9 of which may not be duplicated by the major."

I may have actually misinterpreted it.  It would be difficult to double major in Film Production and PR and Advertising.  Only 6 credits are shared.

EDIT: You can major in film, and minor in Media Arts.  For example, if you majored in either Film Production, Screenwriting, or Digital Arts, you can minor in either Public Relations, Advertising, Television, Film Studies, or Broadcast Journalism.

As far as the application process, it has changed since I applied, so I can't really speak about it.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 28, 2008)

So, it's hard... but is it doable? As in, does Dodge allow you to do that?


----------



## MichaelJM (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay, I have the correct info now.

Dodge college is divided into two divisions: Film and Media Arts.  If you major within Film you can minor in Media Arts.

For example, you can major in Film Productoin, and minor in either Public Relations, Advertising, Television, Broadcast Journalism, or Film Studies.

(I will edit my previous posts to reflect this)

Dodge College does allow you to double major, though not many people do it.  I believe it is doable, just difficult.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 29, 2008)

Gotcha 

Thanks for the info Michael, really helpful. 

I read an article yesterday about some people triple and quadruple majoring. I wanted to blow my brains out. 

I'm thinking about Doubling in Film Production and Advertising. My passion is definitely film, but I know I'm not going to be successful right out of college... anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## VegasFilmSchool (Dec 4, 2008)

AFI I've heard actual celebrities teach there at times.


----------

